# open source vb.net software



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

i'm currently learning C# but i already know how to write vb.net (mostly). i haven't really created any of my own applications and i want to find some opensource programs (for example vlc player except written in vb.net) written in vb.net to give me some ideas. just to play around with. where can i find some?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't know of any good examples of open source programs written in .NET languages, since I'm not a fan of .NET and .NET doesn't run very well on non-Windows platforms. Also, you'll probably find more written in C# than VB.NET. You might see if anything's linked from the Mono web site. Also, you could look at codeproject.com for code examples and ideas.


----------



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

thats been a big controversy for me. i've been posting around on different forums and some people say learn c# and then some people say get a grounding in one language and using experiences from that develop into others, and some say its not used as much but still used by experts. i just don't know what to learn. i can write vb.net perfectly until it comes to the really advanced stuff (slq server and stuff like that) but i'm skeptical on the not used much. i got this book "Microsoft Visual C# 2008 Step by Step" and i've made it almost to page 100 (of about 700) in about four days, its going along alright but its like whatever i'm reading (ie how variables are declared) in my mind i'll instantly compare it to vb.net so i don't feel like i'm really learning it. i'm just all confused help. i learned vb.net in school so any study tips for when i'm trying to teach myself.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

well, if you go to A1VBCode and select the multimedia catagory there are a bunch of players and related media.

there is also Planet Source Code might be easier to use their search rather than wade through the catagories though.

there is also...http://www.freevbcode.com/listcode.asp?Category=11

http://compression-vb-net.softplatz.net/free/


----------

